# Toshiba HD Digital Camcorder €165



## Smashbox (4 Jan 2009)

Toshiba Camileo Pro HD Digital Camcorder + Free 2GB SD Card 
[broken link removed]

€195 incl. delivery

Capture every moment with the latest in pocket sized Camcorder technology - the multi-functional Camileo Pro HD. Offering high definition digital video and still image photography, this handy SD based product can go wherever you go and makes capturing clear and colourful memories simple. 

Record hours of video and take still pictures up to 8 Megapixel resolution and easily view them on the 2.4" colour TFT LCD screen; it's everything you need for home movies. 




Digital video camcorder
Digital still camera
Digital voice recorder
Mass storage device
TV-playback
SD/MMC/SDHC card slot
Night Mode
 

Specifications 
*Product Description*Toshiba Camileo Pro HD Digital Camcorder + Free 2GB SD Card
*Product type*HD Digital Camcorder 
*Display*2.4” TFT LCD
*Internal Memory*Built-in 128 MB memory (SD/MMC Card Slot supports up to 32GB SDHC Cards) 
*Image Sensor Type*5 mega pixel CMOS sensor
*Optical Zoom*3 x *Digital Zoom*4 x 
*System Requirements*Windows® 2000/XP/Vista™; Pentium 4 3GHz, or above; 512MB RAM, or above; 1GB free hard disk space; available USB port; CD-ROM drive.
*Interfaces*USB*Dimensions (excluding battery)*113 x 70 x 33 mm
*Weight*177 g
*Self Timer*10 Sec
*Battery*NP-60 1200 mAh Li-Ion rechargable battery
*Aperture Range*F3.6-F6.7, F=7.5-21.5 mm
*Resolutions*8m ( 3200 x 2400 ), 5m (2592 x 1944), 3m (2048 x1536), 4:3
*Microphone*Built-in Microphone
*TV Out*HDTV ( Component-Out) / NTSC / PAL Supported
*File Format*H.264, MP4, JPEG


----------



## jhegarty (4 Jan 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Toshiba Camileo Pro HD Digital Camcorder + Free 2GB SD Card
> [broken link removed]
> 
> €195 incl. delivery
> ...



Horrible camera for what I have read. Espically the sound.


----------

